# searching for a business partner



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

For various reasons I’m looking to relocate in Italy. Including, I like Italy a lot and Italy has a strong heritage and skilled workforce with many companies and sub contractors in the footwear and clothing manufacturing sector. Therefore I’d like to establish a start-up small/medium enterprise business in Italy to take advantage of an undeveloped gap in the sports footwear, clothing and accessories market. However I realise I can’t do it all on my own and I am therefore looking for an Italian partner. Either an existing sports goods company, investment company or entrepreneurial individuals. I’ve tried contacting initially via e-mail various specific trade organisations and bodies such as Assosport, Italian Trade Commission, local chambers of commerce etc, seeking assistance and I’ve had no reply. Am I going about it the wrong way? What is the best way to find a prospective Italian business partner? Can anybody help me out with information, have sport industry contacts, put me in the right direction with suggestions or assist me.


----------



## smartie (Aug 6, 2008)

*Idea...*



joe b said:


> For various reasons I’m looking to relocate in Italy. Including, I like Italy a lot and Italy has a strong heritage and skilled workforce with many companies and sub contractors in the footwear and clothing manufacturing sector. Therefore I’d like to establish a start-up small/medium enterprise business in Italy to take advantage of an undeveloped gap in the sports footwear, clothing and accessories market. However I realise I can’t do it all on my own and I am therefore looking for an Italian partner. Either an existing sports goods company, investment company or entrepreneurial individuals. I’ve tried contacting initially via e-mail various specific trade organisations and bodies such as Assosport, Italian Trade Commission, local chambers of commerce etc, seeking assistance and I’ve had no reply. Am I going about it the wrong way? What is the best way to find a prospective Italian business partner? Can anybody help me out with information, have sport industry contacts, put me in the right direction with suggestions or assist me.


Hi Joe,

I might have an idea for you. Could you pass me on your contact details.

Thanks,

Johanna


----------



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

smartie said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I might have an idea for you. Could you pass me on your contact details.
> 
> ...



Sure, How do I send my contact details to you? I can't find anything that lets me send you my e-mail address.


----------



## smartie (Aug 6, 2008)

*contact details*

I think we have to be friends... I sent you a friend request yesterday. Just accept that one and you should be able to send me a private message.


----------



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

smartie said:


> I think we have to be friends... I sent you a friend request yesterday. Just accept that one and you should be able to send me a private message.


I've accepted you as a friend but it still does not let me send you a private message - it states I do not have permission levels. I only accepted this morning. I don't know if there is a problem as on the accept link you sent, it did n't work and I logged back in and accepted you as a friend as a request.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe b said:


> I've accepted you as a friend but it still does not let me send you a private message - it states I do not have permission levels. I only accepted this morning. I don't know if there is a problem as on the accept link you sent, it did n't work and I logged back in and accepted you as a friend as a request.


You cannot send or recieve private messages until you have made 5 posts.
Until you both have 5 posts you will not be able to pm each other.

Veronica


----------



## smartie (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Veronica. This should be my fifth post now so I am ok for my side


----------



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

*post 5*



smartie said:


> Thanks for letting us know Veronica. This should be my fifth post now so I am ok for my side


this will be my 5th post


----------

